# These Hellish Happenings: Paranormal Tale w/ a Devilish Sense of Humor. $0.99!



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Want to read about vampires who aren't your classic Tall, Dark and Handsome type or about a Hell that is about as far from Dante as you can get? Give _These Hellish Happenings _ by Jennifer Rainey a look!

*Blurb*:
_In 1707, hapless vampire Jack Bentley made a pact with the Devil in order to escape a vampire hunt. Dealing with Satan seemed better than your standard angry mob at the time. But three centuries later, Satan is ready to collect His dues, whether the vampire likes it or not. He's taking Jack down to Hell, and He's even got a job picked out for him down below: an eternal position at the Registration Office of the Damned.

Jack attempts to adjust to life on the Administrative Level of Hell where fire and brimstone have been replaced by board meetings and the occasional broken copier. But the whiny complaints of the recently-deceased are the least of his problems. Try adding to the equation a dead ex-lover, a dangerous attraction to his high-ranking demon companion, Alexander Ridner, and the sticky and distorted anti-vampire politics of a Hell that is surprisingly like our own world._

"...a very original, witty comedy that rushed along apace due to the crisp, refreshing prose style. ... This is one to look out for."-Taliesin Meets the Vampires

"I have never laughed so much while reading a book before." -Bitten By Books

It can be purchased for Kindle for only $0.99 at this link: http://www.amazon.com/These-Hellish-Happenings-ebook/dp/B004K1F8KM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295616509&sr=8-2&tag=533633855-20


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jennifer, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you very much for the welcome!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

For anyone who's interested, _These Hellish Happenings_ will be featured in a guest blog/giveaway on http://www.literaryescapism.com on February 22nd. Stop by and have a look!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey, y'all! Today I'm starting a Kindle book giveaway of _These Hellish Happenings_ (originally posted here: http://tinyurl.com/6yq99u7). I'll be gifting seven copies of the book. If you're interested, shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] Winners will be chosen at random, and the contest ends on Wednesday, February 16th. Thanks very much for looking and good luck!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Learn more about These Hellish Happenings and what I'm up to as an author in this interview conducted by Christopher Bunn posted today! http://christopherbunn.com/?page_id=285


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Win These Hellish Happenings in the Kindle book giveaway listed here: http://www.amazon.com/tag/vampire/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx3QRJE8O3I2CO8&cdThread=Tx2R52ZAP5KK1MH&displayType=tagsDetail

But hurry! There are only five books being given away!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Check out a guest blog entry at Literary Escapism about paranormal/fantasy lit and These Hellish Happenings here: http://www.literaryescapism.com/17346/guest-author-jennifer-rainey


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

These Hellish Happenings now has a new cover! Check it out in the signature of this post, or visit http://tinyurl.com/THHKindle to see the full-size version.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Read an interview with me, the author, and also with the book's protagonist, Jack Bentley, at Jerry Hanel's blog here: http://tinyurl.com/65xcmjs


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Read samples from These Hellish Happenings at my blog, Independent Paranormal: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/search/label/%23samplesunday


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Just wanted to stop by to give a thumbs up to this novel.  The imagination that went into this thing is off the charts.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Glenn Bullion said:


> Just wanted to stop by to give a thumbs up to this novel. The imagination then went into this thing is off the charts.


Thank you very much, Glenn!


----------



## DeeG (Mar 16, 2011)

This sounds cute. I like that it is not you typical vampire book!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

DeeG said:


> This sounds cute. I like that it is not you typical vampire book!


Thank you very much, DeeG. Also, judging by your number of posts, welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Just started reading last night. 23% of the way in and enjoying it a lot!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

chris.truscott said:


> Just started reading last night. 23% of the way in and enjoying it a lot!


Thanks very much, Chris! I hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

It's terrific. I haven't read a vampire book since Dracula in high school. I tried this because I thought the bio on your website was funny.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

chris.truscott said:


> It's terrific. I haven't read a vampire book since Dracula in high school. I tried this because I thought the bio on your website was funny.


Haha! When I first made my website, my father saw my bio and advised me to change it to something more professional. Seeing as you are not even close to the first person who has told me that they bought the book because of the bio, it's not going anywhere. Sorry, Dad.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

JRainey said:


> Haha! When I first made my website, my father saw my bio and advised me to change it to something more professional. Seeing as you are not even close to the first person who has told me that they bought the book because of the bio, it's not going anywhere. Sorry, Dad.


Dad advice is awesome. Mine told me to wear a tie everyday. I'm 32 and still can't tie one, though.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Finished your book today and love it! I gave you a good review on goodreads, Amazon and of course posted it on my blog (twitter feeds too  ) Hope to see it turn into a series!

Oh, and btw, your bio snagged me too! It's def a keeper!

Here's the link to my blog post (sorry forgot to grab the short link) http://quirkygurl.com/2011/04/22/these-hellish-happenings-by-jennifer-rainey-book-review/


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

chris.truscott said:


> Dad advice is awesome. Mine told me to wear a tie everyday. I'm 32 and still can't tie one, though.


Mine told me to go into teaching. Guess who is currently working as a secretary and looking to take whatever writing/editing job she can get? 



Kpfowler said:


> Finished your book today and love it! I gave you a good review on goodreads, Amazon and of course posted it on my blog (twitter feeds too  ) Hope to see it turn into a series!
> 
> Oh, and btw, your bio snagged me too! It's def a keeper!
> 
> Here's the link to my blog post (sorry forgot to grab the short link) http://quirkygurl.com/2011/04/22/these-hellish-happenings-by-jennifer-rainey-book-review/


Thank you very much for the review! I'm glad you liked it, and it is going to be a series. I'm about a third of the way through writing the first draft of the second book.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Finished a book about Hell on Easter Sunday. How fitting!

(Loved it, too.)

Keep up the good work, Jennifer.

-----

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/04/amazoncom-review-these-hellish.html


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha!! Thanks very much, Chris. 

Also, These Hellish Happenings has a new 5 star review on Amazon: http://amzn.to/kuvHyp.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Congratulations on the review. May there be many more ahead!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

VH Folland said:


> Congratulations on the review. May there be many more ahead!


Thank you very much, VH!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

This morning, I started work on a book trailer for These Hellish Happenings, so be on the look-out for that!  Also- visit http://www.facebook.com/TheseHellishHappenings to support the book on Facebook.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Learn more about the vampires of These Hellish Happenings in my guest blog entry on Katie Salidas's blog: http://www.katiesalidas.com/2011/05/scrapping-stake-modern-changes-to.html


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Check out this foxy five star review for These Hellish Happenings that calls the book a "fun, intriguing, unusual story"! http://amzn.to/lJfzek


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Read about the inspiration for These Hellish Happenings and my experience as an indie author at Paranormal Wire today: http://bit.ly/lS4E4E


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Learn more about These Hellish Happenings in this interview at The Hylander Diner! http://www.marypathyland.com/thehylander/2011/05/31/coffee-break-jennifer-rainey/ 

EDIT: Also, the book recently sold its 500th copy! Thanks to everyone who has bought it!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

These Hellish Happenings got a great 5-star review on Amazon this week! Check it out here: http://t.co/oXmLvHR


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

These Hellish Happenings is on Karly Kirkpatrick's Bookaday today!  http://karlykirkpatrick.blogspot.com/2011/06/bookaday-these-hellish-happenings-by.html?spref=tw


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I finished reading this over the weekend and I just wanted to offer a shout out for a very funny and enjoyable read. Not at all the usual vampire story.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you, Coral!  And thanks very much for the review, as well. I really appreciate it.

(ALSO: This is my 700th post! *gives out party hats*)


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

In a recent interview with Steven Drennon, I talk a little about These Hellish Happenings and its upcoming sequel, When Hell Freezes Over. 

http://www.drennon.com/blog/blog/2011/11/19/interview-with-jennifer-rainey/


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

I was featured as a guest blogger on Indies Unlimited this past week and talked about writing These Hellish Happenings. 

http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2011/12/08/and-now-a-special-message-from-author-jennifer-rainey/


----------

